# Which is better for animals? Captivity or Freedom?



## Mojo2 (Apr 2, 2014)

*Which is better for animals? Captivity or Freedom?*

You all will probably answer freedom.

Of course.

It's so obvious that freedom is the right answer that a poll would serve no purpose.

But the Obama administration and the Democrats are pushing for Human animals to be captives. Dependents.

Why would you want freedom for animals but dependence for Humans???

Obama wants control over us.

Get it?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Apr 2, 2014)

Depends on the animal. 

I'm tempted to go on but you're not looking for a conversation so I'll leave it at that. 

Enjoy your Obama bashing.


----------



## Politico (Apr 3, 2014)

That.


----------



## westwall (Apr 3, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> *Which is better for animals? Captivity or Freedom?*
> 
> You all will probably answer freedom.
> 
> ...






For once luddly is correct.  It depends on the critter.  Cats kept domestically live around 60% longer than feral.  Same goes for most animals.  There are exceptions however.


----------



## Mojo2 (Apr 4, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Depends on the animal.
> 
> I'm tempted to go on but you're not looking for a conversation so I'll leave it at that.
> 
> Enjoy your Obama bashing.



Not bashing.

Just trying any and every way I can think of to reach the one or two remaining functional rational cerebral molecules in some of you Sons O Bama's brains!

Like trying to defibrilate your brains by causing two polar opposite truths to shock you all into choosing which truism to keep and which one to abandon.


----------



## Mojo2 (Apr 4, 2014)

westwall said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > *Which is better for animals? Captivity or Freedom?*
> ...



Point taken!

Interesting facts.

Thanks.

I have no problem giving credit where credit is due.

But you know what I'm saying.


----------



## norwegen (Apr 4, 2014)

Do house cats know that they live in captivity?  They seem content; they're fed and housed and have free veterinary care.

They're fat and happy.  And totally clueless.


----------



## chikenwing (Apr 4, 2014)

norwegen said:


> Do house cats know that they live in captivity?  They seem content; they're fed and housed and have free veterinary care.
> 
> They're fat and happy.  And totally clueless.



Hell our cat and dog live better than we do,loved up daily,all the food they need,acres of land,a pond,woods.treats all the time,and no they are not fat,well the cat might be,but the dog runs his food off daily,they have the life.


----------



## Coyote (Apr 4, 2014)

Most domestic animals could not survive in the wild - they are far far removed from their ancestors and have co-evolved with humanity.

I agree  it depends on the critter 

As to the Obama Administration seeking to grant them rights - is there a link?


----------



## norwegen (Apr 4, 2014)

chikenwing said:


> norwegen said:
> 
> 
> > Do house cats know that they live in captivity? They seem content; they're fed and housed and have free veterinary care.
> ...


I admire people who do not lock up their animals.

 Just to be clear, though, my comment was about humans.  An anthropomorphism of sorts to answer the OP.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 7, 2014)

Coyote said:


> Most domestic animals could not survive in the wild -




Neither could most people.


----------



## Mojo2 (Apr 7, 2014)

norwegen said:


> Do house cats know that they live in captivity?  They seem content; they're fed and housed and have free veterinary care.
> 
> They're fat and happy.  And totally clueless.



A friend's cat enjoys an open door policy and has the freedom to stay or leave and he stays home.

FWIW.


----------



## Politico (Apr 8, 2014)

Yeah cause he knows he has it good.


----------



## Mojo2 (Apr 8, 2014)

Politico said:


> Yeah cause he knows he has it good.



That's what my friend says.


----------



## jillian (Apr 8, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> *Which is better for animals? Captivity or Freedom?*
> 
> You all will probably answer freedom.
> 
> ...



the false analogies drawn by rightwingers are hysterical.... dishonest, delusional, but truly hysterical....

let us know when you are a captive.... then we'll talk.

the greatness of a society can be judged by how we treat our oldest, sickest and weakest.... 

not by how many guns a few wackos can buy.... 

the fact that you have actual captivity muddled up in your little brain and confuse it with programs that are nothing more or less than a safety net...  speaks on the ignorance and lack of honesty and understanding of the rightwingnut meme.


----------



## Mojo2 (Apr 8, 2014)

jillian said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > *Which is better for animals? Captivity or Freedom?*
> ...



Sounds like you are whistling past the cemetery.



> Middle ages origin: villages a day's travel apart with cemeteries at edge of town; Spirits come out at dusk and haunt travelers, who were very frightened. They believed loud noises/sounds kept spirits away. Tinkers would bang their pots & pans. Other people would whistle or shout loudly, thus 'whistling past the graveyard' meant to keep the spirits/fears away until you were past the graveyard.



What does the term whistling past graveyard mean and where did it originate?


----------



## midcan5 (Apr 9, 2014)

The thread OP is just too off the wall for serious comment, if you are so stupid that you equate helping others as wrong then you belong in the jungle with animals at an earlier stage of evolution. There you can find your magical freedom. The ironic thing is the right wing all sing the same tunes, is there a point where maybe they realize they are the ones being played? What a intellectual joke the right has become over the loss of an election to a Black man. 

Another thread in contention for the 'Moron Thread of the Month Award'. The Moron Award, the highest award for ridiculous conspiratorial thinking, inane comparison and stupid fortunetelling, is awarded monthly to a person of such low reason and sense, they must be extraordinarily stupid. Simple levels of stupid do not qualify for the award or it would have to be given too often. While it may seem this award is not politically correct, the rational for the award recognizes that some stupid threads far exceed the usual stupid, demonstrating a level of stupid rarely reached in even the stupidest setting. It is the award promoter's wish and sincere hope that this level of stupid is not inheritable.


----------

